# New Daytrading Tools



## ducati916 (6 June 2006)

The NASDAQ has brought out two new intra-day live scans; *Market Velocity, and Market Forces* 

Can be viewed at; http://emi.nasdaq.com

jog on
d998


----------



## tech/a (6 June 2006)

Seems to be similar to the indicator developed by Eval 8 over on Reef.

Copied possibly by Insight Trader.

Then possibly having been worked on by others overseas either by coincidence or planned.

Works on Market depth


----------

